# Lyft removing power driver bonus from app



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Just received this email 


"In order to roll out more personalized programs that offer the flexibility you've asked for, we're phasing out the Power Driver Bonus.
We're committed to updating you on changes that affect your earnings in advance so you can plan ahead. You'll have until Monday, 8/27, to earn your last Power Driver Bonus.
Rewarding drivers like you is a priority at Lyft, and we look forward to offering even more valuable earning programs. Thanks for everything you've done to make the Power Driver Bonus a success." 

I never even attempted the bonuses but how much more/less likely are you going to drive now that they are removing them?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I’ve heard they will replace it with something similar to Uber’s quests...meaning no need to do peak hours and acceptance rate. A certain number of rides equals a certain cash bonus (I like this better anyway)


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

So 150 rides for $400-500? Maybe if it’s on a 7 day cycle at 1.5x for 80% and surging over 2x for 20%.
That could be decent. Yes?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

This is the email I got regarding cha ges to PDB which I never came close to getting. I doubt I'll still get it, but with this system I have a better chance...


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

This will pull tons of part-time drivers from Uber to Lyft.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

I just got that email and do lyft way more than Uber so this is going to be good


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

I didn’t get the above notice. Mine read like a termination letter.


“Making room for better bonuses
Phasing out the Power Driver Bonus

In order to roll out more personalized programs that offer the flexibility you've asked for, we're phasing out the Power Driver Bonus.

We're committed to updating you on changes that affect your earnings in advance so you can plan ahead.

You'll have until Monday, 8/27, to earn your last Power Driver Bonus.

Rewarding drivers like you is a priority at Lyft, and we look forward to offering even more valuable earning programs. Thanks for everything you've done to make the Power Driver Bonus a success.”


1: Sick of them measuring and plotting against our potential earnings.
2. Sick of them arbitrarily making choices that affect our livelihood at a moments notice
3. Sick of the bs carrot that is the “bonus”. Pay what you owe Uber lyft like the rest of us do.
4. Uber/lyft - you can’t ignore the fact that drivers are the ones that pick up the money every day.

Cmon do better.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

This is the email


----------



## Ground Pilot (Jul 15, 2018)

This is good news. No more exercises in futility.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I used to get the PDB every week until they made the peak rides impossible to hit. Thats when I started mixing in UBER with their easy to hit little quest bonuses.

I know both companies are still trying to figure this crap out but it is quite annoying that all those brains in silicon valley keep screwing around.


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

Here in oittPittsb they took PDB away two months ago. Now I get, $59 for 52 rides or $115 for 62 rides in a week. Without shared/line here, it's too many hours for me to put in on Lyft so no bonus for me.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

So if I take 75 people a week I get $125 more? LOL.. that adds $1.60 per ride and is still pathetic. I'll pass. Lyft here is nothing more than a $3 joke.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

Seems better than the pdb that I can never hit


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

I wonder if they are changing the rental rewards as well?


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> I've heard they will replace it with something similar to Uber's quests...meaning no need to do peak hours and acceptance rate. A certain number of rides equals a certain cash bonus (I like this better anyway)


It is similar to Uber quests, except that unlike Uber they're not restricted by platform or ride location.


----------



## WhatIs42 (Apr 20, 2016)

I regularly hit the 3rd tier of PDB here in Atlanta every week. But glad now acceptance rate is no longer the game I have to play. 

Now if lyft could just give us more accurate estimated times to pick up...


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> I've heard they will replace it with something similar to Uber's quests...meaning no need to do peak hours and acceptance rate. A certain number of rides equals a certain cash bonus (I like this better anyway)


Yet but Uber once they roll it out it will go down.Boost look good on Uber at 2 x.Not we get that1.2 boost.These companies never do what best for the drivers!!


----------



## whensthefunstart (Jul 27, 2018)

I think I will be with uber until the shiny new bonus wears off. Plus I bet it will be a ridiculous amount of rides now that they won't factor Peak time and acceptance rate.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Here in Toronto I get ride challenge. If I do 85 rides I'll get 156 and if I do 100 I'll get 203$ cdn. We used to have the power driver bonus but they got rid of it months ago.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

My first pdb is $10


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Smh. Should've made this a poll. Would've made laughing @ this even easier. Will bump this thread when Lyft starts asking 150 rides for $109.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

No more peak times and 90% acceptance rate

However you have to dump a bucket of ice water over your head and put a tide pod in your mouth for 40 trips for $30.

Lyft weekly challenge baby!!!!!!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lyft is so full of crap that it's flowing from their mouths.

"Personalized just for YOU." 

You and 1,399,999 other Lyft drivers.


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

When is Lyft removing PDB? As of Monday 8/20, it is still in the NYC App.


----------



## _Adonis_ (Aug 20, 2018)

There's gonna be a lot of upset Lyft drivers in America once this is gone.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I think 8/27 it ends


----------



## superman659 (Sep 27, 2016)

I thought this meant they’re changing it, not getting rid of it??


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

my bull shit power bonus is still working. reason is i will never get it. impossible


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Drastic said:


> When is Lyft removing PDB? As of Monday 8/20, it is still in the NYC App.


I haven't had it in weeks. I've been on weekly ride challenge for a month+.

I like it better anyway. I am encouraged to give more rides if I don't have to take weirdo rides at times I'd rather be with my family.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I think 8/27 it ends


The email said 8/27


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

METRO3 said:


> Here in Toronto I get ride challenge. If I do 85 rides I'll get 156 and if I do 100 I'll get 203$ cdn. We used to have the power driver bonus but they got rid of it months ago.


Thanks for sharing.

Have the numbers changed at all since you began receiving weekly ride challenges?

How often do you receive each tier of the bonus?

It seems, for some drivers, if they consistently hit their numbers that Lyft soon increases their numbers.. It doesnt seem like yours have been increased, so I am curious if you consistently hit your numbers?

Thanks


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> I've heard they will replace it with something similar to Uber's quests...meaning no need to do peak hours and acceptance rate. A certain number of rides equals a certain cash bonus (I like this better anyway)


----------

I agree. Their peak hour total is difficult to accomplish, especially if you do not drive during the bar closing market.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Lmao. Smh.


Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Smh. Should've made this a poll. Would've made laughing @ this even easier. Will bump this thread when Lyft starts asking 150 rides for $109.


Bumpity, bump, bump, bump....

Ride challenges are being rolled out. Who's gonna pump out a 165 rides a week?


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Weekly ride challenge asks for an absurd number of rides......you will see!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Who the heck was still trying to get those PDBs in 2018? They changed the requirements so much you may as well live in your car the entire week, sleep and drive.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


>


Who leaked the new trade dress???


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

LoveBC said:


> Who leaked the new trade dress???


PDB driver's voted. Unanimous decision!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

It looks they offer you the carrot based on your ride history, so for example, if you average about 60 rides a week, they give a minuscule bonus for giving those 60 rides in a week (like $60), then it doubles if you take 85, triples if you take 120.

I don't really care for an avg. $1-3 bonus per ride. I'll stick with my quality rides, thanks.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ive been averaging 35-40 per week. My first offer is 53/$60 or 63/$120.

Without the ERT I'm thinking i will be giving 20 Lyft rides a week going forward.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

backcountryrez said:


> It looks they offer you the carrot based on your ride history, so for example, if you average about 60 rides a week, they give a minuscule bonus for giving those 60 rides in a week (like $60), then it doubles if you take 85, triples if you take 120.
> 
> I don't really care for an avg. $1-3 bonus per ride. I'll stick with my quality rides, thanks.


When the carrot was first offered my average/week was 38, my highest week 61, once, and way ahead of number two. My first level requirement is always 58-61 rides. Really? Glad I started ubering about the same time.

And agreed, I prefer the quality rides over the bonus!


----------



## Juanlyft87 (Sep 28, 2018)

I used to do 135 rides, 70 peak hour rides to get $355 PDB. And that was straight slavery. Now they can suck my dick. They made it near impossible to hit the bonus and the bonus is a joke. They want 165 rides for $350. GTFO thats insane. You gotta put in 15 hours 7 days a week. I only do it part time now in the mirning. I make more charging scooters. WAy more!


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Juanlyft87 said:


> I used to do 135 rides, 70 peak hour rides to get $355 PDB. And that was straight slavery. Now they can suck my dick. They made it near impossible to hit the bonus and the bonus is a joke. They want 165 rides for $350. GTFO thats insane. You gotta put in 15 hours 7 days a week. I only do it part time now in the mirning. I make more charging scooters. WAy more!


What was the most rides you have ever done in a single week since you started with Lyft?


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Total garbage offer, look at the difference between what was offered just beginning of last year and what the new personalized offer is now. What an evil company


----------



## Juanlyft87 (Sep 28, 2018)

beezlewaxin said:


> What was the most rides you have ever done in a single week since you started with Lyft?


Probably 145.

Back when i used to work 15-17 hours a day for 7 days.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Lol did 270+ rides once


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Greenie said:


> Total garbage offer, look at the difference between what was offered just beginning of last year and what the new personalized offer is now. What an evil company


damn. it used to be nice.


----------



## Juanlyft87 (Sep 28, 2018)

Greenie said:


> Lol did 270+ rides once


I had my limit. When the bonus was $500 than I only did $2000 a week, it worked to about 140-150 rides a week. Lyft would take $500 for their cut but I would get it back with the bonus. I wasn't gonna work for money I wasn't getting back.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

METRO3 said:


> Here in Toronto I get ride challenge. If I do 85 rides I'll get 156 and if I do 100 I'll get 203$ cdn. We used to have the power driver bonus but they got rid of it months ago.


Sorry for being slow but do you mean EXTRA, in addition to your earnings?


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

DeeFree said:


> Sorry for being slow but do you mean EXTRA, in addition to your earnings?


Yep. They were giving amazing bonuses when they first came to Toronto back in December. We had the power driver bonus and we had high power zones and streaks. It was awesome.

This was back in February.










I will never see this ever again that's for sure


----------

